# My 2nd piano sonata



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

After roughly a year of not writing "serious" classical music, I returned to my old ways with this modest attempt. It's not my most original effort, but at least I'm doing something.

Here's the 1st movement:





Here's the 2nd movement (that I just finished):





For the 2nd movement I wanted to write an elegy after Kapustin's death, even though I connect with the style of his slow movements the least.

I want to keep this relatively short, so no scherzo. For the finale, I have some themes, but I don't know whether to use them for this sonata of for my sextet. I thought I'd rescore a piano piece for the latter, but it's not good enough. I also need to replace the finale 2 more works... Guess I can't ever live up the standards of the previous movements!

As usual for most of my piano pieces, the instrumentation is kind of a placeholder, I may rescore it if needed.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

deleted.............................duplicate..................................


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Albert, I've only had a chance to listen to the 2nd mvt, but really enjoyed it. Most impressive to me was your invention in the writing and whilst I can't say I'm a huge fan of Kapustins, this was a great way to spend the time I had whilst booting up my studio. Nice.
Will we see more of you and less of the influences one day?


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

Thank you! 

Yes, I must admit this piece is one where external influences are the most evident (too much). I'm kind of coming back after a hiatus and these are my first timid steps. I'm actually surprised I've been able this year to pull off a large scale piece regardless of the style. 

Curiously, my first piano sonata is way more "original" than this stylistically, even though the second sonata has more polished edges.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I love this! The jazziness is not at all what I was expecting.


----------

